

Ask HN: Saw a really cool portfolio yesterday on HN... - chandrew

Can HN help me find it? It was a Show HN web design portfolio...like, &quot;This is how you showcase your portfolio in web design.&quot; Particularly, you were able to navigate with your up+down+left+right keys. I wanted to bookmark and look at it again. Thanks.
======
tjr
Might have been this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7234182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7234182)

~~~
chandrew
Yes, that is it! THANKS! I just couldn't find it in my history, wishing I
bookmarked it.

